# Aurora Blackbeard



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, after Years of working on and off on my Aurora Blackbeard Kit, I've finally finished it!!! Chris :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet work, mate! I hope I can do as well on my Atlantis repop!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James. 
Thanks too to Mark (surfsup) for posting the pics up on my behalf.
I didn't know you took so many!
I can see one thing I forgot to do- add pupils to the eyes....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

An easy fix, to be sure!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks great. I will be happy if my Atlantis one is half as good.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

The blood-splattered pirate! Ah-har! Nice take. And a totally super job on the decking and wheel!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely paint job on all the wood. I liked how you varied it.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Indeed - great job on the wood! And on the kit over all. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work, great wood effects, and you've got the transfer, unlike some of us!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.
CMM, I thought there were decals included in the Atlantis kit along with the new plastic nameplate but MickeyDs kit didn't come with any. I'd have thought they'd at least have included the decal with the original script.
Maybe JT Graphics might come out with it....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No you don't get a decal which is a bit disappointing given the lengths they went to make the kit just like the original.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really great job on Blackbeard. The wood is outstanding and everything else if fantastic as well. I don't know if I will ever pick this one up but seeing builds like yours makes it very tempting. I loved pirates when I was growing up but the glow isn't quite what it was back then.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob.
The pirates are what started my interest in Aurora way back in '68. My father built them and they're one of my strongest memories from that time. Somewhere around here I have an old b&w pic of me holding an Airfix Corsair I built and either side of me are Blackbeard and Capt. Kidd.
The originals were always a must have for me. I've built Kidd a few times but Blackbeard had always eluded me 'til about 6 years ago.

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a wonderful Job on him Chris. Same as Death Valley it looks far better in person.....Cheers mark


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris Fantastic job ya did ole BlackBeard here and good to see ya posting buildups of yours:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I can just about hear old Mr Teach yelling "Take SPLAAAAAAT! and SPLAAAAAT! and SPLAAAAAAT!"

Bloody good action you added to this already action packed scene Lad!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mark, Dan, and Matt for your comments.
Yeah Dan, it feels good to have a couple of builds posted!! If it wasn't for Mark I couldn't have done it. 
I really need to get a handle on all this computer business... god knows I should have a clue by now...:freak:

Chris.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Damn fine build Chris. Great color choices and detail work. The lantern finish is especially convincing. My only critque would be the blood spatter on his face, I find it distracting from an otherwise fine job on his face. Love the spatters on his clothing though, also very convincing.

I took a look see at your other build posted, the "Escape from Death Valley". While also well done, it is far to grizzly for my taste. To each his own I suppose.

Tory


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Tory.
I think you're right about the spatter on his face. For starters it doesn't look like spatter and it's way too dark. Plus, of course, it does distract from the face. 
The spatter was actually a last resort to hide bad handling. I hadn't clearcoated the jacket and I got red paint rubs on the white. It wouldn't drybrush out too well so I tried to hide the mistake by distracting the eye with the dark blood spatters. I'll be touching up the face when I paint the pupils in. Hopefully this weekend.
Yeah mate, the Death Valley kit's not everyones cup of tea. I like gory kits for some sick reason though. I was tempted to throw it in the adult kit forum but figured it wasn't too bad compared to some in my collection...

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful work on Blackbeard Chris! As many other's have already stated, the wood grains are outstanding, varied and very realistic. I am also impressed with the realistic metal and rust work on the lantern. The colors and shading on the figure are perfect! Again, WOW! You could never tell that this is an all plastic kit. I always look forward to seeing your fantastic art, and it's great to see you posting stuff again. Vary well done mate! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Blackbeard is one of my all-time favorite Aurora figure kits, and your build-up is one of the best I've seen. The wood effect you achieved on the deck is absolutely flawless! I have to agree with the other comments about the blood spatter on the face though--not quite red enough, and not immediately recognizable as blood unless you can see the entire figure (in the photos you posted, anyway). Regardless, if mine (also an original, btw) turns out _half_ as nice as yours, I'll be happy.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Truly a work of art. I will add my voice to the chorus complementing you on your painting skills - the wood looks like real wood; the figure itself fantastic!

Wasn't Blackbeard the guy who buried lit fuses in his beard to give himself a more fearsome appearance? Might be a fun detail for those talented builders into kit bashing.

Thanks for the huge pics!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes this period illustration shows the lit punks in his hair

http://www.answers.com/topic/blackbeard-large-image


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.
The spatter effects on the face are definitely being removed. There's a lot of other things that need to be cleaned up too. The large pics have shown me flaws in the paint I never noticed before. 
I think I need to get my eyes retested and my bifocal script changed....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mrmurph said:


> Thanks for the huge pics!


 You can thank Mark (surfsup) for the huge pics. 
When he offered to take the photos and post them here for me I thought there were only gonna be a couple of overall pics. I had no idea he took so many! Apparently he took around 19 detail pics. The good thing about it is it gives me the opportunity to go over the kit and tidy up the flaws.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How did I miss this one ???
Wow Chris Fantastic job here...What really
Blows me away is the woodgrain you've done on the Ships Wheel and the patina on the old lantern...









Awesome Job:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------

